

Tutorial: VMware Cloud Foundry + Rails + MongoDB - jsr
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/4719358003/getting-started-with-vmware-cloudfoundry-mongodb-and

======
endlessvoid94
I spent some time adding Python/WSGI support to CloudFoundry over the
weekend...in general, this project is extremely well designed and SOLID.
Almost all of the headaches involved with, for example, adding Django support,
stem from Django's conventions and requirements (something I'm not a stranger
to).

I'm really looking forward to the future of CloudFoundry.

~~~
swanson
What does that mean for Djangy?

~~~
endlessvoid94
<http://blog.djangy.com/2011/02/27/final-djangy-newsletter/>

------
lusis
If anyone is curious, I did a post about plain sinatra apps and some of the
gotchas with Cloud Foundry here:

[http://lusislog.blogspot.com/2011/04/sinatra-noah-and-
cloudf...](http://lusislog.blogspot.com/2011/04/sinatra-noah-and-cloudfoundry-
dirty.html)

Sinatra support is pretty basic at this point but it promises to get better
over time. The code has several TODOs related to sinatra and node.

~~~
cmelbye
The thing that I don't understand is that the problem of getting frameworks to
work consistently with web servers has _already been solved_ by the Rack
project. For the life of me, I can't understand why CF doesn't simply look for
a config.ru file and pass it to Thin and be done with it.

~~~
derekcollison
We plan on doing that, appreciate the feedback.

~~~
lusis
Derek,

Do you guys have a timeline on that? As I said, I don't mind sitting down and
trying to knock it out but schedule wise it won't be in the immediate future.
If you guys are already on it (as in someone is currently working on it), I
can just wait till the first feature branch on github and go from there.

------
dinedal
I'm excited about Cloud Foundry, but I'm still waiting on my invite.

I hope they scale up soon so I can play with it, as it seems really awesome.

~~~
Andys
Isn't the idea that you can run it locally?

------
pbrumm
Nice. I was playing with this yesterday and hit up against a lack of
documentation on configuring your db connect strings.

Great timing

